

Wikipedia, too complicated for the masses - iwwr
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12171977

======
allenp
Maybe it is ok for editing Wikipedia to be a little more complicated than
leaving a comment on YouTube.

~~~
lelele
I don't think so. There are people which are way more visual than programmers.

I myself have refrained from contributing to Wikipedia because I didn't want
to learn the syntax. Not wanting to break things, I just submitted some fixes
here and there in the body of some articles.

------
jokermatt999
I don't think it's the markup. I think it's the folks that revert any and all
changes, the deletionists, and the bureaucracy in general.

